# stop incoming e-mail



## cider (Feb 23, 2000)

How do I stop an incoming e-mail? It times out and never loads completely. It is stopping me from getting the rest of my e-mail.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

Mailwasher could delete it off the server for you.

http://www.mailwasher.net/


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Or perhaps if your email server permits, you can go here and delete it without downloading any software:

http://mail2web.com/


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

If that fails, you can telnet to the mail server and delete it.
That's what the ISP's normally do if you call them.


----------

